# Sticking tongue out



## Venusdoom (Jul 1, 2010)

Oke, I might look like a controlfreak cause I start so many new topics, but I just want to learn and want to do what's good for Igor. 

Today he was sleeping on my stomach. It was really cute and even tough my belly was going up and down (breathing) he kept sleeping for at least 45 minutes. He looked really relaxed cause he layed on his side, dreamy and all. Suddently he woke up and he sticks his tongue out. I thought he was yawning but he didn't. He kept his mouth closed and his tongue was sticking out for at least 10 seconds.  

I thought maybe he is thirsty so I put him back so he could drink but he went straight to bed. 

Why did he do this? :?: 

He eats right this moment while I am typing this message. He also drank and he seems normal.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Did it look like a half-yawn?

Sometimes my hedgie will stick his tongue out to yawn, but then won't yawn.

I'm sure he's just fine ^-^ Maybe it is one of Igor's quirks


----------



## Venusdoom (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes, it did look like a half-jawn!! I'm glad to hear he just looked silly and it isn't something to worry about.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

:lol: It does look silly doesn't it? 
Kashi does it all the time  he will stretch and yawn/half-yawn and it just looks hilarious because his forehead quills will be pulled up to the maximum and his front paws will be gripping at my body and his face would be all scrunched up with the tongue sticking out XD


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

wow, my boys haven't yawned in front of me yet. :mrgreen:


----------



## illsley (Jul 16, 2010)

I've noticed Smee does that all the time, too. I think it's normal..similar to the yawn that other people have been talking about. Usually he sits up after sleeping awhile and sticks his tongue way out, then sits back down again.


----------



## Venusdoom (Jul 1, 2010)

He yawns a lot, but I also noticed he is really comfortable with laying on my stomach. I think he likes the movement cause of my breathing. Slowly up and down and Igor is in dreamyland.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

We have set up the video camera 2 nights in a row during cuddle time to try to catch Cholla yawning. He will stick his tongue way out & then open his mouth really wide 7 raise his visor quills. It's so cute & funny! But the little guy won't do it with the camera on! :roll:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

PJM, I know exactly what you mean!

I have been keeping my camera near me every time we have a cuddle session, and every time Kashi does it, I WON'T BE READY TO RECORD IT
T-T


----------



## illsley (Jul 16, 2010)

This might be my favorite hedgie picture ever...such a cute little sleepy guy


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I've seen that photo floating around the internet. It's soooo cute, I agree ^-^
I think my favorite part of a yawning hedgie is when their visor quills furrow ^-^


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He's so cute with no teeth! I want to stick my finger in there.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

That's an uber cute picture, I've seen it around, too. <3

Loki does this a lot as well, sticks his little tongue out as far as he can make it go. Quillamina yawned like that a couple of days ago, and up until then, I'd never seen her do it.


----------

